# Problem bei Fade-Out von Sounds



## ruerob (18. Nov 2012)

Hallo sehr geehrtes Forum,

wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich ein Problem beim Ausblenden von Sounds.

Ich möchte die Triebwerkgeräusche eines Raumschiffs beim Drücken einer Taste einblenden, loopen und beim Loslassen wieder ausblenden. Das Einblenden und Loopen löse ich im Moment folgendermaßen:


```
public static void loop(){
    	Sound.stop();
        Sound.setLoopPoints(Sound.getFrameLength()/10,Sound.getFrameLength()/10)*8);
    	Sound.setFramePosition(0);
    	Sound.loop(Clip.LOOP_CONTINUOUSLY);
    }
```

Die WAV-Datei ist eine Sekunde lang und hat von 0,0s bis 0,1s ein Fade-In und von 0,8s bis 1,0s ein Fade-Out

Das Fade-Out wollte ich dann so lösen:


```
public static void fadeOut(){
    	Sound.stop();
    	Sound.setFramePosition(Sound.getFrameLength()/10)*8);
    	Sound.start();
    }
```

Und nun zu meinem Problem. Der ganze Vorgang geht ungefähr einmal gut (manchmal auch zweimal oder keinmal), und dann fliegt mir folgende Exception um die Ohren, sobald ich die Taste für die Triebwerke loslasse:


```
Exception in thread "Direct Clip" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: illegal len: -46322
	at com.sun.media.sound.DirectAudioDevice$DirectDL.write(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.media.sound.DirectAudioDevice$DirectClip.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Der Fehler tritt allerdings nicht auf, wenn ich "Sound.start();" in der Fade-Out Funktion auskommentiere. Ein "Thread.sleep(10);" davor zu setzen, hat auch nichts gebracht. Genausowenig war es von Vorteil einfach nur "Sound.loop(0);" zu nutzen, wie es in der Java-Dokumentation zu "Clip.loop(int count)" vorgeschlagen wird.

Ich hab auch schon versucht, ein Fade-Out über (FloatControl)Sound.getControl(FloatControl.Type.MASTER_GAIN) zu lösen, allerdings klingt der sehr stufig für die kurze Zeit.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal,

ruerob

P.S.: Der Wert hinter "illegal len:" ist immer ein anderer, aber immer negativer Natur.


----------



## Spacerat (18. Nov 2012)

Die Lösung über FloatControl war schon mal gar nicht verkehrt. Da gibt es aber ein gewaltigen Pitfall, der stets gerne fabriziert wird. Und zwar wenn man versucht, den Klang linear (also prozentual von 1.0 nach 0.0) statt wie vorgesehen logarithmisch (in dB).
eine genaue Positionierung über die Framelänge geht selten gut (obwohl... meistens klingt es nur blöd). Besser ist's, dauerhaft eine gleichmässige Wellenform zu loopen und tatsächlich nur die Volumes zu ändern (und zwar wie gesagt logarithmisch).


----------



## ruerob (18. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe,

leider hat sich der Erfolg immer noch nicht einstellen wollen.

Meine Codeschnippsel sehen jetzt folgendermaßen aus:


```
Clip Sound;
 float Volume;
 FloatControl Fc;
 int VolumeStepCount;
 int ANZFRAMESFO = 90;
 float MINDB = 80f;

 public static void load(){
            AudioInputStream ais = AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(new File("sound/turbine.wav"));
            Sound = AudioSystem.getClip();
            Sound.open(ais);

            Sound.setLoopPoints(4632,37056);
            
            Fc = (FloatControl)Sound.getControl(FloatControl.Type.MASTER_GAIN);
            Volume=1;
 }

 public static void loop(){
    	if(!mute){
    		Sound.stop();
    		Fc.setValue(0);
    		Volume=1;
    		Sound.setFramePosition(0);
    		Sound.loop(Clip.LOOP_CONTINUOUSLY);
    		VolumeStepCount=1;
    	}
    }

public static void fadeOutVolume(){
    	if(!mute){
    		if(Volume>0){
    			Fc.setValue(Volume*MINDB-MINDB);
    			VolumeStepCount++;
    			Volume=1.0f - (float)(Math.log(VolumeStepCount)/Math.log(ANZFRAMESFO));
    		}else{
    			Sound.stop();
    		}
    		
    	}
    }
```

Die Funktion fadeOutVolume wird in der Sekunde ungefähr 90 mal aufgerufen und wenn ich mir Volume über System.out.println(Volume) ausgeben lasse, sehen die Werte auch gut aus, leider höre ich jetzt überhaupt kein Fade-Out mehr. Und wenn ich die Werte für MINDB auf 20 setze, hab ich ein aus ungefähr drei Stufen bestehendes spätes Fade-Out.
Was mach ich nur falsch?

Viele Grüße,
ruerob

[EDIT]Wenn ich bei der Variante meines ersten Posts beim Fade-Out vor dem Sound.stop(); noch ein Sound.loop(0); setze, erhöht sich die Anzahl der korrekt ausgeführten Fade-Outs, bevor die besagte Fehlermeldung kommt.[/EDIT]


----------



## ruerob (18. Nov 2012)

Jetzt, nach einer kleinen Änderung funktioniert die erste Variante fast ohne Probleme. Hier der Quelltext für die Funktion fadeOut():


```
public static void fadeOut(){
    	if(!mute){
    		try{
	    		Sound.stop();
	    		Thread.sleep(2);
	    		Sound.setFramePosition((Sound.getFrameLength()/100)*8);
	    		Sound.start();
    		}catch(Exception ex){
    			ex.printStackTrace();
    		}
    	}
    }
```

Wenn ich zwischen stop und setFramePosition ein minimales sleep setze bekomme ich zwar eine minimale Pause im Sound, das Ergebniss ist aber, das die Fehlermeldung nun ausbleibt.

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich ja einfach einen zweiten Clip mit dem Fade-Out bestücken könnte und diesen abpielen könnte...
Ich gehe mir jetzt mal für eine Stunde meine Hand hinter den Kopf schlagen und mich schämen.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die mir helfen wollten und viel Glück bei euren Projekten.

Bis dann und viele Grüße,

ruerob.


----------

